# Soap Molds



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

In using soap molds: do you have to "grease " them first? If so what do you use? Do they pop out good? Put in freezer t before popping them out? It would seem the more details the the harder to get a crisp claen bar. Does the recipe matter?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since grease of any kind saponifies, unless you are talking melt and pour, it doesn't do anything to grease the molds. You can try spraying with Pam, but don't use so much you get bubbles. Silicone molds are the bomb but you might want to add some SL, and use a recipe with cocoa butter in it, to be able to get CP soap out of deep molds or molds with very much detail. Expect also to keep the CP soap in the mold longer, being buried in a deep mold, it takes much longer to harden.

The recipe matters in that you want a hard bar fast. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

If you are using wood molds, line them with freezer paper, or sarah wrap... for easy removal.. 
If you are using other molds.. use mineral oil, it won't saponify like other oils.. and putting your molds with the soap in it in the freezer is another great way of getting it out easy.. Once you take them out of the freezer, a short time later your soap will sweat a little and slide right out.. 
And yes the recipe matters.. soft soaps I often leave in the mold for about three days.. especially castile soap... Soaps with lard get nice and hard fast as does tallows..


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can also pop your mold into the freezer for a little bit to let the soap harden up before you unmold. I do that with my small silicone molds and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What is SL Vicki? My wooden molds I do line with freezer paper, no problem there. I had some candy molds that I poured some bath melts in and I tried the freezer but they were still a little hard to get out probably due to being the hard plastic molds. So silicone is the next thing to try on those. I did watch a video on making a soap cake and they used silicone.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Silicone is the bomb, you can find anything you want on ebay. These gals in china have incredible molds an cheap! Waiting 7 to 10 days longer is so worth it!

Sodium Lactate. If you run your recipe through thesage.com they give you the three levels of sodium lactate. For soap you really want to get out of intricate molds, use the highest amount. I add it to my lye.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I use plastic and silicone molds and don't have too much of a problem I give a light mist of "pam" and pop in the freezer usually overnight and they slide right out.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

If I'm using a plastic mold I use mineral oil and the soap slides right out. Silicone molds don't require any kind of "greasing" in my opinion and I don't use sodium lactate. I use HDPE molds and don't use anything with them either.


----------

